# Harsh juice



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Bought a setup from vape o wave and tried mixing but everything is harsh I will link pics of what I bought I mixed 70vg30pg at 3mg nic I have tested my Pg VG and nic together it was fine then I tested Pg VG and a flavour at 5% and it tastes great but as soon as I mix Pg VG nic and flavour it hurts my chest I have even tried letting my mixes steep for a month but still terrible I have no idea what I'm doing wrong I'm fairly new to mixing this was my first try any advice would be greatly appreciated my nic is Pg based












Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (20/3/18)

Ripperwbfg said:


> Bought a setup from vape o wave and tried mixing but everything is harsh I will link pics of what I bought I mixed 70vg30pg at 3mg nic I have tested my Pg VG and nic together it was fine then I tested Pg VG and a flavour at 5% and it tastes great but as soon as I mix Pg VG nic and flavour it hurts my chest I have even tried letting my mixes steep for a month but still terrible I have no idea what I'm doing wrong I'm fairly new to mixing this was my first try any advice would be greatly appreciated my nic is Pg based
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @Ripperwbfg, Difficult to comment on this one. Seems it is the combination of Nic and flavor that is causing this. Never heard of this though. Maybe if you drop the nic level to 2%.

What device and at what Wattage are you vaping? Did you smoke and if so, how much?

Maybe also just introduce yourself in the "introduce yourself" thread with some details on your vaping and smoking habits and what gear you have. It helps to know a bit more of new members and also breaks the ice a bit.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ripperwbfg, Difficult to comment on this one. Seems it is the combination of Nic and flavor that is causing this. Never heard of this though. Maybe if you drop the nic level to 2%.
> 
> What device and at what Wattage are you vaping? Did you smoke and if so, how much?
> 
> ...


Hi there my current set up is a revenger mod with a govad RTA I'm running parallel Claptons @ 3mm diameter it tastes fine if I use 1mg nic in my mix but I was a pack a day smoker and 1mg is too little for me most juices I bought were 3mg some 6 and it never hurt like this

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Ripperwbfg said:


> Hi there my current set up is a revenger mod with a govad RTA I'm running parallel Claptons @ 3mm diameter it tastes fine if I use 1mg nic in my mix but I was a pack a day smoker and 1mg is too little for me most juices I bought were 3mg some 6 and it never hurt like this
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Oh and I vape at 75w most of the time but with my own juices I have to drop to 50w 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (20/3/18)

Ripperwbfg said:


> Hi there my current set up is a revenger mod with a govad RTA I'm running parallel Claptons @ 3mm diameter it tastes fine if I use 1mg nic in my mix but I was a pack a day smoker and 1mg is too little for me most juices I bought were 3mg some 6 and it never hurt like this
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Usually when Nic goes off, it is noticeable no matter what the mix is made off. I doubt that is the problem. Only ever used the VoW concentrates as testers so I do not know them well, yet never got what you described either. Can not remember the mixing ratios either but 5% does seem on the low end. Are you keeping your mixes in a cool dark place? That can cause juices to degrade.

I would say try using some TFA, Cap and other main line concentrates and see if the issue persists. In the mean time lets see if someone else can shed some light on this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Usually when Nic goes off, it is noticeable no matter what the mix is made off. I doubt that is the problem. Only ever used the VoW concentrates as testers so I do not know them well, yet never got what you described either. Can not remember the mixing ratios either but 5% does seem on the low end. Are you keeping your mixes in a cool dark place? That can cause juices to degrade.
> 
> I would say try using some TFA, Cap and other main line concentrates and see if the issue persists. In the mean time lets see if someone else can shed some light on this.
> 
> Regards


I'm gonna get some TFA on Friday and make mustard milk that should come out good I'm putting my money on the flavour that is just bad and yes all my stuff is in the cupboard except for my nic that I keep in a lock box that I put in the fridge

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/3/18)

Also, have a look here so long.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/3/18)

Welcome @Ripperwbfg !

I also started with VapoWave concentrates and have a couple lying gathering (and tasting like) dust. There is nothing wrong with their PG/VG or nic. But their concentrates is well beyond par to say the least.

They do sell international brands and there is nothing wrong with those. Just the house brands need to be looked into by them.

@Rude Rudi also had an episode with their pear before, so it's not just me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Welcome @Ripperwbfg !
> 
> I also started with VapoWave concentrates and have a couple lying gathering (and tasting like) dust. There is nothing wrong with their PG/VG or nic. But their concentrates is well beyond par to say the least.
> 
> ...


I found the Mango to be quite tasty but after a my wicks get properly saturated it's unvapeble I can't describe it as a throat hit more like a lung hit =] kind of reminds me of the first ego pens that came out but all my other mixes are 100% unvapeble ,just happy to know my nic is fine was starting to think it was bad

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/3/18)

The nic% in commercial juices is not always accurate. DIY nic % is always different to commercial juices. The below thread might explain it 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-nicotine-potency.t47726/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/3/18)

Ripperwbfg said:


> I'm gonna get some TFA on Friday and make mustard milk that should come out good I'm putting my money on the flavour that is just bad and yes all my stuff is in the cupboard except for my nic that I keep in a lock box that I put in the fridge
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Maybe don't go for Mustard Milk as a first mix. There are too many hit and miss reviews about it and if you don't like it then you will get demoralised and feel like dropping it.

Have a look here for some easy 2 ingredient recipes to get you going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The nic% in commercial juices is not always accurate. DIY nic % is always different to commercial juices. The below thread might explain it
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-nicotine-potency.t47726/


That makes sense but if I leave the flavour out and vape with only Pg VG and nic it's vapeble with a minor throat hit but with flavour it feels as if my lungs are closing on me

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Maybe don't go for Mustard Milk as a first mix. There are too many hit and miss reviews about it and if you don't like it then you will get demoralised and feel like dropping it.
> 
> Have a look here for some easy 2 ingredient recipes to get you going.


Feeling pretty demoralised already after messing up almost 500ml of juice XD but I had the same problems when I started building my own coils gotta push on threw the problems to succeed

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/3/18)

Ripperwbfg said:


> Feeling pretty demoralised already after messing up almost 500ml of juice XD but I had the same problems when I started building my own coils gotta push on threw the problems to succeed
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Start small, 30ml max mixes. And get a cheap jewelry scale instead of syringes. Makes life a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg (20/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Start small, 30ml max mixes. And get a cheap jewelry scale instead of syringes. Makes life a lot easier.


Definitely gonna invest in a scale the syringes takes way to long

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (21/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Start small, 30ml max mixes. And get a cheap jewelry scale instead of syringes. Makes life a lot easier.


I fully agree. Definitely start small .I started mixing 10ml at first to try some of my brews. A scale is absolutely a must have. 

I have a little more confidence now and mix 30ml batches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

